# Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien



## Mxfx85 (2. April 2014)

........


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*

Mit Bremsreiniger funktioniert das super!


----------



## magut (2. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*

Benzin oder besser Petroleum oder Diesel (fetten nach)
 in eine kleinen Wanne  rein und mit einem Pinsel auswaschen:q
 l.G.
 Mario


----------



## pike-81 (2. April 2014)

Moinsen!
Hab mir zu diesem Zweck einen Borstenpinsel und Isopropanol aus der Apotheke besorgt. Damit geht das super, und Kunststoffe, Legierungen sowie Lacke wurden bisher noch nicht angegriffen. 
Kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Petri


----------



## Wollebre (2. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*

Bremsenreiniger & co sind oke. Nur vorher lesen ob davon Kunststoffe und Gummi angegriffen werden!
Denke daran vorher die Kugellager zu entnehmen. Wenn die mit gewaschen werden kannst dir neue kaufen weil sich das darin befindliche Fett auflöst.
Anders wenn beidseitig offene Kugellager verbaut sind. Die gleich mit reinigen und anschließen in beide Seiten wieder etwas weiches Fett packen.


----------



## Schneidi (2. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*

Für meine jagdwaffen benutze ich Robla Kaltentfetter zum entfetten. Wirklich top das zeug.


----------



## Dakarangus (2. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*

ich nehme Kaltreiniger.
hab vorher WD 40 genommen, das ist auch gut zum entfetten, hinterlässt aber wieder einen ölfilm auf dem das neue fett dann wieder schlecht haftet.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*

Ich bin auch für Kaltreiniger, stinkt nicht wie der Rest (ok Ipa geht auch), greift den Kunststoff nicht an, einfach anzuwenden. 
Benin ganz ungünstig, Bremsenreiniger meist kein Problem, WD40/Petroleum/Diesel klappt aber stinkt wie Hulle.

Als Zubehör ein Pinsel und am besten Druckluft. Und wie bereits gesagt, vorsicht bei den Lagern, wenn da etwas "fettlösendes" reinkommt kannst du sie direkt tauschen (Wenns ZZ oder RS sind).


----------



## simmi321 (2. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*

Mit Kaltreiniger wäre ich vorsichtig , ich habe schon gesehen das Aluminium davon ausblühungen bekam. Isopranol ist denke ich zu aggressiv bei den Kunststoffversiegelungen der Lager, zumindest wäre ich da vorsichtig. Ich benutze Bremsenreiniger. Es sei denn du zerlegst die Rolle dann ist Isopranol oder Waschbenzin mit Pinsel ok.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*

Kaltreiniger agressiv und Bremsenreiniger nicht? Habe von beidem etliche Liter verarbeitet und da ist Kaltreiniger wesentlich "sanfter", zumindest die Standardreiniger die man überall im Baumarkt bekommt (Nigrin dürfte eins davon sein).
Vor allem solltest du bedenken das wir ja die Teile nicht in ein Tauchbad legen, sondern sie mit Pinsel und Lappen reinigen. Bei solch kurzen Einwirkzeiten erst recht kein Problem. 

Ipa könnte bei RS Lagern Probleme machen (Aber von den Lagern lässt man eh die Finger ), aber nicht vom bloßen abwischen.


----------



## pike-81 (3. April 2014)

@simmi: Warum sollte Isopropanol zu aggressiv sein?
Das ist sogar zur Anwendung auf der Haut gedacht. 
Habe es mir extra besorgt, weil es materialschonend sein soll.


----------



## thanatos (3. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*

habe im laufe der zeit schon alle hier genannten mittel verwendet ,gehen alle ohne wenn und aber.
 WARNUNG!!!! wenn ihr keine indischen götter seid mit wenigstens vier Händen laßt die finger von free runnern,habe über zwei stunden zum zusammenbau gebraucht.die meiste zeit davon auf allen vieren auf der suche nach den weggefluppten federchen.


----------



## pike-81 (3. April 2014)

Zwei Stunden ist doch noch gar nichts.


----------



## simmi321 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*

Sorry , hab Isopranol mit Aceton verwechselt. Ich habe früher in einer KFZ-Werkstatt gearbeitet dort hatten wir in einem Teilereiniger einen Kaltreiniger. Nach einiger Zeit bekamen Aluminiumteile ausblühungen und wir mussten sie wegwerfen.


----------



## pike-81 (3. April 2014)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*

Naja, Aceton ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema. Damit sollte man vorsichtig sein. 
Zu den Aluteilen muss ich sagen das du teilweise Recht hast. 
Da kann es durchaus zu den von dir beschriebenen Problemen kommen, aber auch nur bei Tauchbädern und langer Einwirkungszeit. Das sind aber auch nicht die Kaltreiniger die im "normalen" Handel vertrieben werden.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Zwei Stunden ist doch noch gar nichts.


|good: #6


----------



## Bieroholiker (5. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*



simmi321 schrieb:


> Sorry , hab Isopranol mit Aceton verwechselt. Ich habe früher in einer KFZ-Werkstatt gearbeitet dort hatten wir in einem Teilereiniger einen Kaltreiniger. Nach einiger Zeit bekamen Aluminiumteile ausblühungen und wir mussten sie wegwerfen.



du musst aber auch bedenken dass bei dem teilereiniger (zu mindest die die ich kenne) die flüssigkeit, und damit all der schammas den man vorher mal abgewaschen hat, wieder verwendet wird. also benzin, diesel, bremsflüssigkeit, öl.... also kann das mit der zeit wenn mans nicht oft genug wechselt zu ner üblen suppe werden

ich kann bremsenreiniger auch bedenkenlos emfehlen. geht schnell und gründlich. verfliegt bzw trocknet schnell und ist idr nicht aggressiv gegenüber lack und metall.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*



thanatos schrieb:


> WARNUNG!!!! wenn ihr keine indischen götter seid mit wenigstens vier Händen laßt die finger von free runnern,habe über zwei stunden zum zusammenbau gebraucht.die meiste zeit davon auf allen vieren auf der suche nach den weggefluppten federchen.


Ja das ist eine echte Herausforderung |uhoh:, oder quasi eine vorprogrammierte Pleite :c.
Schließe mich der allgemeinen Warnung an. |wavey:

ABER, jetzt kommt das Aber und die Einschränkung:
Es gibt freundlicher gebaute Freeruner und Baitrunner und Livebaiter, die sind wartbar. Und die will ich und habe ich. Einmal sind das die Shimano Aero BTR mit Heckbremse, zumindet die 6000+8000 GT, und die Penn Slammer Liveliner 460 LL bis 760 LL. Alleine das macht die für meine Einschätzung schon erheblich besser als andere, weil man eben ohne Khali zu sein, die Rolle ganz normal wieder zusammensetzen kann. #6 #6 #6

Bin auch dran interessiert eine Liste zu sammeln #h, welche ganz normal auf und wieder zu gehen ohne Federsalat zu produzieren oder Entfesselungskünstler zu sein :g, der sich mit in der Rolle zuschrauben läßt.


----------



## Dakarangus (6. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*

Reelx öl und fett.
benutz auch mal die suche, gibt da einen tollen threat, auch mit vielen bildern. daraus geht hervor, wo fett und wo öl hin soll.
auf keinen fall wd 40!


----------



## Mxfx85 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*

.......


----------



## Jamdoumo (6. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*



Mefo85 schrieb:


> Habe nach Öl und Fett gefragt und nicht, wo es hin soll!!!wenn man gerade dabei ist, kann man das auch mal fragen.
> 
> *Und wenn man mal verschiedene Beiträge liest, liest man in vielen Beiträgen "tolle" Kommentare von dir. Da fragt man sich echt......!!!*



Wenn man mit bremsreiniger hantiert sollte man das keinesfalls in geschlossenen Räumen tun.

Ich empfehle Dir, ganz schnell das Fenster zu öffnen!#d


----------



## Wollebre (6. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*



Mefo85 schrieb:


> Habe nach Öl und Fett gefragt und nicht, wo es hin soll!!!! Und wenn man gerade dabei ist, kann man das auch mal fragen.
> 
> *Und wenn man mal verschiedene Beiträge liest, liest man in vielen Beiträgen "tolle" Kommentare von dir. Da fragt man sich echt......!!!*




Du stellst Fragen weil du null Ahnung von Rollenwartung hast. Da bemühen sich Leute dir zu helfen und werden dann noch angekotzt weil dir die Antwort nicht passend ist. 

Könnte erschöpfend Ratschläge und auch eine Anleitung dazu einstellen, erspare mir das aber.

Murks weiter selbst rum!


----------



## simmi321 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*



Mefo85 schrieb:


> Habe nach Öl und Fett gefragt und nicht, wo es hin soll!!!! Und wenn man gerade dabei ist, kann man das auch mal fragen.
> 
> *Und wenn man mal verschiedene Beiträge liest, liest man in vielen Beiträgen "tolle" Kommentare von dir. Da fragt man sich echt......!!!*



Ich denke du hast dir leider weitere helfende Antworten verspielt.


----------



## macman (7. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*



simmi321 schrieb:


> ich denke du hast dir leider weitere helfende antworten verspielt.



ja !!!!!


----------



## pike-81 (7. April 2014)

Schade eigentlich. Das Thema ist ja auch für andere (z.B. mich) interessant.


----------



## Dakarangus (8. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*



Mefo85 schrieb:


> Habe nach Öl und Fett gefragt und nicht, wo es hin soll!!!!



Oh mein Fehler, verdammt... Wenn *Mefo85* nochmal einen  Threat eröffnet, werde ich mich vorab genauestens erkundigen, in welchem  Rahmen ich seine Fragen zu beantworten habe und in wie weit ich  mitdenken darf welche Fragen sich noch ergeben könnten, um ihn nicht noch einmal zu kränken.......


----------



## Bobster (8. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*

...ist doch auch alles bis zum "erbrechen" immer wieder diskutiert worden.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3929660&highlight=flie%DFfett#post3929660


----------



## angler1996 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ja das ist eine echte Herausforderung |uhoh:, oder quasi eine vorprogrammierte Pleite :c.
> Schließe mich der allgemeinen Warnung an. |wavey:
> 
> ABER, jetzt kommt das Aber und die Einschränkung:
> ...



bezüglich der Shimanos mir einer Einschränkung, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
 Vorsicht beim Öffnen der Seitenabdeckung der Rotorarme, da kann mal was gehuppt kommen|supergri

 Gruß A.


----------



## Wollebre (8. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*



angler1996 schrieb:


> bezüglich der Shimanos mir einer Einschränkung, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> Vorsicht beim Öffnen der Seitenabdeckung der Rotorarme, da kann mal was gehuppt kommen|supergri
> 
> Gruß A.


 

 wer verbreitet solche Märchen?
 Bisher noch keine Shimano erlebt bei der sich die Teile des Bügelumschlags beim Öffnen der Abdeckkappe verabschiedet haben.


----------



## angler1996 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*

ich,#h 
 deshalb steht da oben drüber :
 wenn ich mich recht entsinne

 Baitrunner aero vom Sohn,Modell kann ich nicht sagen/ nachgucken, da nicht híer. meiner Erinnerung nach kam mir da ein gebogenes Teilchen mit Feder entgegen. 
 1oo % würd ich mir dafür aber nicht geben. ist ne Weile her , dass ich das Teil auf hatte. etwas Vorsicht kann ja nicht schaden und wenn mich die Erinnerung trügt um so besser

 Gruß A.


----------



## Mxfx85 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Oh mein Fehler, verdammt... Wenn *Mefo85* nochmal einen  Threat eröffnet, werde ich mich vorab genauestens erkundigen, in welchem  Rahmen ich seine Fragen zu beantworten habe und in wie weit ich  mitdenken darf welche Fragen sich noch ergeben könnten, um ihn nicht noch einmal zu kränken.......



Scheinst es ja nötig zu haben#6


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*



Mefo85 schrieb:


> .......



Löschen des Beitrags ist recht sinnbefreit wenn er bereits zitiert wurde (wohl in weiser Vorahnung).


----------



## Dakarangus (8. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*



Mxfx85 schrieb:


> Scheinst es ja nötig zu haben#6



Mach den Beitrag besser auch wieder weg, der ist genauso konfus und peinlich wie die letzten.
Mach ihn am besten jetzt weg, wo ich ihn schon zitiert habe... |supergri


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. April 2014)

*AW: Rolle vom alten Öl und Fett befreien*

Oh jetzt is es weg |bigeyes

Dann kann man ja weiter machen, wenn noch jemand ne Frage zum Thema hat.


----------

